# Model cars at 1/64 of plastic?



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello all,
Are there plastic cars at 1/64? All seem to be diecast.
I'm interested in either finished or kits. I would like to convert to slot cars, so plastic is lighter and easier (?) to customize.
Is there like a brand or line of a certain brand?
If not plastic are there some brand or line that are especially thin, light?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are but you would be better off asking your question in either the diecast section or in the slot car section. There is a few threads about converting diecast (many are plastic bodied now) into slot cars. Others on making resin casts of the metal bodied ones. Let me know which section you want to move this thread to or just ask it again in the other places.

There are also some 1:64 scale R/C cars out there as well.

🤙


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

@Milton Fox Racing : I thought at the "Model Cars" would cover the topic best. Sure move it to diecast.
I'm interested in conversion threads. I'll look it up, thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Okay, I will wait until Monday to see if you get some more interest here first. There are some older model type kits in 3" scale but those are really fragile. The brand I remember most is Linberg back in the '60s and '70s.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> There is a few threads about converting diecast


I looked through what a Search returned, not much really. One that was to the point was brief and old, so that photos were removed.
If you know of a good one, I would like that reference link, thanks


Milton Fox Racing said:


> many are plastic bodied now


Looking through internet stores and few racks, the general toy category "diecast" don't specify on the package, or in web sales descriptions almost always is generically "diecast and plastic":
Are there whole current lineups of scale 1/64 cars known to be plastic bodied?


Milton Fox Racing said:


> Others on making resin casts of the metal bodied ones


Been there, done that once... I don't care for it too much, to much hassle. I did buy some resin casts... maybe paint and decal those when I have time in the future.
But nowdays I think if you want to have an exotic, individual car, you can 3D print it! I'm good at modelling, it's related to my job. Another future project, buy a 3D resin printer.

More immediate and pretty results could be had by diecast conversions, I think...



Milton Fox Racing said:


> The brand I remember most is Linberg back in the '60s and '70s.


Thanks, again! I would not want to hack a vintage toy, nor would I want to pay the price to buy one.
There seems to be a huge supply / availability of modern, finely detailed models of vintage cars (50's to 70's) which I like.
I'm wondering which are a good starting point for mods, so they run on a slotcar track. Weight is one factor - though not necessarily a red line. If I start to buy a set I would want them to be similar so that they will perform similar (between them, not comparatively to dedicated slotcars), so currently I'm looking at my options and metal vs plastic is one consideration!

I had done one metal diecast conversion almost 20y ago, I remember it ran different but not bad, if I recall it was one of the few cars that I liked to run with magnets...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You may be better off to go to each section and look at different thread titles then. Often times the title and the first post doesnt match up to what the content actually is or becomes. One of the things you will find is that most diecast in 1:64 scale is to narrow to fit over a slot car chassis so they need to be channeled - if that is the right turn to widen them.

There are 4 or 5 at the top of this section that should give you a good start - about 1/2 of all Hot Wheels are plastic bodied now. Most all Matchbox are. A new brand is Metal Machine. If you go up to the more expensive brands M2 makes a lot of kits but I am not sure if they are plastic bodied or diecast for sure. Another brand to look at is Maisto if you want thinner bodies. At Wal Mart if you have them look at their Adventure Force line.









Slot Car Modeling & Customizing


Discussion about customizing and modifying slot cars




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Okay, I will wait until Monday to see if you get some more interest here first. There are some older model type kits in 3" scale but those are really fragile. The brand I remember most is Linberg back in the '60s and '70s.


I remember those! Mini-Lindy kits, they were great.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I remember seeing those at Foleys in Houston back in the late '60s. I still have the #17 from back then. And have aquirred a #3 since then. I'll add a measurement photo later.


Lindberg '68 Corvette by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Lindberg #3 1965 Corvette Sting Ray by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Lindberg #3 1965 Corvette Sting Ray by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. As I understand you like period plastic cars. You also maybe half the modern toy cars (at 1/64? really?) are plastic.
The obvious difference is that the old plastic ones appear crude in detail, compared with the diecast of the time and contemporary ones.
Unlike those plastic cars of the past are modern ones indistinquishable from diecast? how is it that so many are but we can't tell while they are in their blister packs?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I've put some diecast cars on my watchlist at Ebay, what I like is sporty or otherwise distinquished in design cars of the 60's and 70's. I spent my childhood in the USA and Europe so I know and like both. The USA ones are much more common in this forum so I'll post some of the European ones I like, first 3 are by French manufacturer Norev, last by CM (I believe all these are metal) :


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Matchbox made the DS with a metal body. Hot Wheels has examples of the Alpine and Lancia both in civilian and rally versions. I think they are all metal bodied as well.


----------

